# ATI-Treiber funzt nicht und jetzt nur noch schwazer Bildschi

## Deadman44

Hi Gentoo-Forum.

ich bin bei meiner Installation jetzt endlich mal soweit gekommen, dass es an den X-Server mit allem drum herum geht. Ich habe die Vorbereitungen nach der Anleitung von Gentoo.de: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/xorg-config.xml.

Als entsprechenden Treiber habe ich ATI Closed Source Treiber gewählt und in VIDEO_CARDS eingetragen. Soweit hat er auch alles richtig gemacht mit runterladen, kompilieren, etc. bis er zum ATI Treiber kam. Da haperte es dann gewaltig und er hat abgebrochen. Hier der build.log: http://rafb.net/p/bJibCF91.html. Dann stieß ich später auf folgende Anleitung: http://root.stefreak.de/gentoo-wiki/de.gentoo-wiki.com/ATI-Treiber.html. Nach dieser habe ich die entsprechenden Kerneloptionen aktiviert. Bis auf den Punkt:

Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

 [*]   Legacy Power Management API

Den habe ich im Kernel nirgends finden können, ich denke aber mal es liegt an der hohen Versionsdifferenz (in der Anleitung 2.6.15 und bei mir 2.6.26-r3).

Kernel kompiliert und neu gestartet. Jetzt kommt mittlerweile nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm, wenn ihc Gentoo imBootmenü auswähle. Er arbeitet allerdings, was man an der Festplatte hört. Und auch neustarten kann ich ihn über Strg + Alt + Entf.

Falls es relevant sein sollte: Der X-Server wurde allem Anschein nach vor dem ATI-Treiber installiert, da die bash startx kennt. Bricht allerdings mit Fehlermeldung ab (Kann leider keine genaueren angaben machen, da mein system im mom nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm zeigt).

Ich denke mal, dass es entweder an dem falsch konfigurierten Kernel (in der Anleitung wurden auch Punkte deaktiviert) oder daran liegt, dass der X-Server versucht einen WM oder was auch immer zu starten, allerdings ist noch keiner installiert.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

lg der tote Mann

//EDIT:

Habe gerade herausgefunden, dass ich mich sogar noch einloggen kann und eingaben machen kann. Allerdings wird nichts von allem dem auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt  :Sad: . Denke mal, dass man den X-Server damit als Problemquelle ausschließen kann. Werde den Kernel noch mal mit ursprünglichen Kernelkonfigurationen kompilieren

//EDIT2:

GCC kompiliert arbeitet fleißig am Kernel und ich habe einfach mal so versucht den alternativen freien ATI Treiber zu installieren. Also habe ich in  VIDEO_CARDS einmal "radeon" und das andere mal "radeonhd" hineingeschrieben. Doch bei beiden wurde nichts zusätzlich installiert, als ich emerge xorg-x11 eingegeben habe. Wie könnte ich denn vielleicht den freien Treiber installieren?

Noch ganz so nebenbei, Gentoo läuft bei mir als amd64 Version, welche aber laut Gentoo-wiki auch unterstützt wird.

----------

## AmonAmarth

also, erstmal was hast du für eine karte verbaut? (lspci -v)

warum setzt du nicht einfach mal alle VIDEO_CARDS optionen die du brauchst oder brauchen _könntest_

die da wären bei dir: fglrx radeon vesa ati (radeonhd), in klammern weil ich nicht weiß ob das so funktioniert weil ich den bisher noch nicht getestet habe.

also so: VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa ati"

im vesa mode solltst du in jedem fall einen xserver starten können, ich würde dir für die grundkonfiguration den befehl "X -configure" empfehlen, alles weiter kannst du dann nach belieben anpassen, aber dann hats du wenigstens mal eine basis. deine dann erhaltene xorg.conf(.new) bitte hier auch mal posten wenn das dann immernoch nicht funzt

zum thema kernel: drm deaktivieren. agpgart aktiiveren mit entsprechenden chipsatz (falls agp slot), falls kein agp slot, sprich PCIe, hab ich mal was daovn gelesen das agpgart selbst trotzdem im kernel drin sein sollte, weiß nicht ob das problem inzwischen behoben ist, aber schaden kanns ja erstmal nicht....

dann sollte sich auch ati-drivers emergen lassen wie auch modproben

----------

## ScytheMan

welchen ati treiber hast du installiert? habe mit dem neuestem 8.552 oder so ein ähnliches problem gehabt unter xorg-x11 7.2

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wenn das Tastaturlayout passt, kannst Du vermutlich mit Strg+Alt+F1 zur Konsole zurückwechseln und solltest wieder ein Bild bekommen (oder hast Du das schon versucht?).

Den fglrx würde ich erstmal deinstallieren. Also aus VIDEO_CARDS entfernen und stattdessen VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" festlegen. Danach dann:

```
emerge -C ati-drivers

emerge -1av xorg-server
```

wenn noch von einer manuellen Installation des fglrx Reste übrig sind, sollten die weg.

Wenn Du eine xorg.conf verwendest (bei stable dürfte das der Fall sein, da xorg-server-1.3.0.0), muss die entsprechend angepasst werden (als Treiber für die Grafikkarte ati oder vesa).

Neustart von X geht sauber mit

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

(Voraussetzung ist aber, dass einige Konfigurations-Dateien in /etc schon eingerichtet sind)

----------

## Deadman44

So also ich habe aufgrund meiner Spielereien und eines schlechten HowTo mein System in einen irreperablen Zustand versetzt  :Smile: . Ich bin im mom das System am neu instllieren.

 *Quote:*   

> also, erstmal was hast du für eine karte verbaut? (lspci -v) 
> 
> warum setzt du nicht einfach mal alle VIDEO_CARDS optionen die du brauchst oder brauchen _könntest_ 
> 
> die da wären bei dir: fglrx radeon vesa ati (radeonhd), in klammern weil ich nicht weiß ob das so funktioniert weil ich den bisher noch nicht getestet habe. 
> ...

 

Werde ich ausprobieren, sobald mein System lauffähig ist.

 *Quote:*   

> welchen ati treiber hast du installiert? habe mit dem neuestem 8.552 oder so ein ähnliches problem gehabt unter xorg-x11 7.2

 

Weiß ich leider aus dem Kopf heraus nicht mehr. Werde ich auch noch posten, sobald mein System wieder lauffähig ist. Aber soweit ich weiß, war es das neuste _unmaskierte_ Paket. Habe auch gesehen, dass es für ATI wie auch für x.org neuere, aber maskierte Pakete gab.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn das Tastaturlayout passt, kannst Du vermutlich mit Strg+Alt+F1 zur Konsole zurückwechseln und solltest wieder ein Bild bekommen (oder hast Du das schon versucht?). 
> 
> 

 

Ich habe schon alles von Strg + Alt + F1 bis zu Strg + Alt + Backspace versucht, leider hat nichts zu einem Ergebnis gehührt. Glaube aber weniger, dass es an einem gestarteten X-Server liegt, da ich ja sonst keine normalen eingaben hätte machen können. Wie gesagt, ich konnte mich einloggen und mein System neustarten, etc. Nur war mein Bildschirm die ganze Zeit über schwarz. Auch bereits beim Booten.

 *Quote:*   

> Den fglrx würde ich erstmal deinstallieren. Also aus VIDEO_CARDS entfernen und stattdessen VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa" festlegen. Danach dann: 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> emerge -C ati-drivers 
> ...

 

Der fglrx Treiber hat ja schon beim kompilieren abgebrochen, deswegen wird er auch nicht installiert sein. Und mit den VIEO_CARDS-optionen werde ich ausprobieren, sobald mein system wieder läuf.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du eine xorg.conf verwendest (bei stable dürfte das der Fall sein, da xorg-server-1.3.0.0), muss die entsprechend angepasst werden (als Treiber für die Grafikkarte ati oder vesa). 
> 
> 

 

Soweit war ich noch gar nciht gekommen. Meine Hauptsorge diente erst mal einen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte zu installieren. Ich hatte startx nur versucht, um zu prüfen, ob x.org schon auf meinem System installiert war.

lg der tote Mann

----------

## Deadman44

Mittlerweile habe ich xorg ohne den originalen ATI Treiber installiert. Habe in meiner VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa ati" stehen. und was er jetzt alles installiert hat, konnte er auch problemlos kompilieren. Allerdings gehen jetzt die Probleme schon wieder weiter.

Ich bin dem Xorg-Tutorial von gentoo.de weiter gefolgt, bis zu dem Punkt, an dem automatisch über 

```
#X -configure
```

 eine xorg.conf Datei erstellt. Diese wurde bei mir ohne Fehlermeldung erstellt, allerdings wird mein Bildschirm nach Eingabe von 

```
#X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

```

 Dunkel und die Betriebs LED schaltet auf den Zustand, den sie normalerweise annnimmt, wenn der Rechner aus ist. Den X-Server kann ich auch nicht mittels Strg + Alt + Backspace zum Absturz bringen. Genau so wenig funktionieren die virtuellen Terminals unter Strg + Alt + F*. wenn ich die xorg.conf über 

```
#xorgcfg -textmode
```

 erstelle, geschiet das gleiche.

Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand, wo bei mir der Wurm stecken könnte? Was mich ja so verwundert, ist, dass er keinerlei mit sichtbare Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

----------

## spielc

 *Deadman44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand, wo bei mir der Wurm stecken könnte? Was mich ja so verwundert, ist, dass er keinerlei mit sichtbare Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

 

Hallo!

Ich kann dir ein wenig aus meinen jahrelangen Erfahrung von Linux, X und ATI erzählen. Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass fglrx (=proprietärer Graka-Treiber von ATI) SEHR heikel ist, was verbaute Graphikkarte, Version von fglrx und X und Kernelversion angeht. Ich musste so ziemlich bei jedem Kernelupgrade die richtige Kombination von Treiber und X-Server finden, damit alles funktioniert. Also wird dir nicht viel anderes übrigbleiben als ein bisschen zu tüfteln, bis du die richtige Konfiguration gefunden hast die funktioniert. Klingt komisch, ist aber leider so. Btw. hast du einmal ausprobiert, ob der X-Server funktioniert, wenn du vesa als graphikkartentreiber verwendest? Also xorg.conf editieren und den Eintrag Driver "fglrx" durch Driver "vesa" ersetzen? Wenn das nämlich auch nicht funktioniert, dann ist grundsätzlich was nicht in Ordnung. Noch ein weiterer Tip: Wenn du einmal das Problem hast, dass der X-Server beim Starten von Gentoo abstürzt und du nicht mehr in eine Konsole wechseln kannst, hänge einfach nox an den Kernel-Eintrag im Bootmenü und der X-Server wird überhaupt nicht gestartet und du kannst problemlos in der Konsole werken.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Deadman44 wrote:*   

> Weiß vielleicht irgendjemand, wo bei mir der Wurm stecken könnte? Was mich ja so verwundert, ist, dass er keinerlei mit sichtbare Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

 

nach dem black screen "absturz" neustarten, xserver _nicht_ starten, ein blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log werfen (und ggf. hier posten)

deine erstellte und verwendete xorg.conf ebenfalls hier posten.

welche xorg version? welche ati-drivers version?

ohne informationen kann dir hier garkeiner helfen....

----------

## bbgermany

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> welche xorg version? welche ati-drivers version?

 

und vor allem, was für eine Grafikkarte hast du genau?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Deadman44

Also erst mal meine Grafikkarte:

ATI Radeon X700 Pro

Für genauere Angaben hier die Ausgabe von hwinfo --gfxcard

```
15: PCI 100.1: 0380 Display controller

  [Created at pci.288]

  Unique ID: NXNs.OU3u169LZa9

  Parent ID: vSkL.akG_2l700s2

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1

  SysFS BusID: 0000:01:00.1

  Hardware Class: graphics card

  Model: "Micro-Star International RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] Secondary"

  Vendor: pci 0x1002 "ATI Technologies Inc"

  Device: pci 0x5e6b "RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] Secondary"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1462 "Micro-Star International Co., Ltd."

  SubDevice: pci 0x1781 

  Memory Range: 0xd0020000-0xd002ffff (rw,non-prefetchable,disabled)

  Module Alias: "pci:v00001002d00005E6Bsv00001462sd00001781bc03sc80i00"

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #29 (PCI bridge)

 

16: PCI 100.0: 0300 VGA compatible controller (VGA)

  [Created at pci.288]

  Unique ID: VCu0.Narb8qsP4v5

  Parent ID: vSkL.akG_2l700s2

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0

  SysFS BusID: 0000:01:00.0

  Hardware Class: graphics card

  Model: "Micro-Star International Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE)"

  Vendor: pci 0x1002 "ATI Technologies Inc"

  Device: pci 0x5e4b "Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE)"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1462 "Micro-Star International Co., Ltd."

  SubDevice: pci 0x1780 

  Memory Range: 0xc8000000-0xcfffffff (rw,prefetchable)

  Memory Range: 0xd0030000-0xd003ffff (rw,non-prefetchable)

  I/O Ports: 0xc000-0xcfff (rw)

  Memory Range: 0x50000000-0x5001ffff (ro,prefetchable,disabled)

  IRQ: 5 (no events)

  I/O Ports: 0x3c0-0x3df (rw)

  Module Alias: "pci:v00001002d00005E4Bsv00001462sd00001780bc03sc00i00"

  Driver Info #0:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: radeon

  Driver Info #1:

    XFree86 v4 Server Module: radeon

    3D Support: yes

    Extensions: dri

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #29 (PCI bridge)

 

Primary display adapter: #16
```

aktuelle durch Xorg -configure erstellte xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

fglrx:

keine Version installiert, da beim kompilieren Fehler kam (siehe ersten Beitrag). Hatte gedacht, da ich eh nur Fluxbox nutzen wollte, dass ich auf den ATI TReiber von Xorg zurückgreifen könnte oder zur Not den VESA Treiber nehmen könnte (soweit ich weiß, müsste beides für Fluxbox ohne 3D Schnickschnack ausreichen).

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

hier wurde keine Datei erstellt nach der Ausführung von X -config. Auch der Versuch eine mölgiche Ausgabe von X -config in eine Datei umzuleiten blieb erfolglos.

Xorg-X11 Version:

7.2

_nicht installierte_ ATI fglrx Treiberversion:

8.471.3

lg der tote Mann

----------

## spielc

 *Deadman44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> aktuelle durch Xorg -configure erstellte xorg.conf:
> ...

 

xorg.conf scheint in ordnung zu sein. Läuft der X-Server mit der Konfiguration oder stürzt er wieder ab?

Eigentlich sollte der ati-treiber von X.org (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) mit deiner Karte schon funktionieren. Hast du auch die testing-Version vom treiber ausprobiert? Also ~x86/~amd64 je nachdem... Gleiches gilt für x11-drivers/ati-drivers. Bei Graphikkartentreibern macht es zeitweise einen RIESIGEN Unterschied, ob man die stabile oder die testing Version, die in Portage angeboten wird, verwendet (es schaffen leider nicht alle Version von fglrx in den portage-tree, da dieser relativ oft aktualisiert wird...)

----------

## Deadman44

 *spielc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xorg.conf scheint in ordnung zu sein. Läuft der X-Server mit der Konfiguration oder stürzt er wieder ab?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte der ati-treiber von X.org (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) mit deiner Karte schon funktionieren. Hast du auch die testing-Version vom treiber ausprobiert? Also ~x86/~amd64 je nachdem... Gleiches gilt für x11-drivers/ati-drivers. Bei Graphikkartentreibern macht es zeitweise einen RIESIGEN Unterschied, ob man die stabile oder die testing Version, die in Portage angeboten wird, verwendet (es schaffen leider nicht alle Version von fglrx in den portage-tree, da dieser relativ oft aktualisiert wird...)

 

Ich habe auch schon die testing versionen von x11 dem ati binary und dem ATI Treiber von X11 probiert, leider war es immer das gleiche. Aber so wie es aussieht, habe ich es wohl einem dicken bug auf der amd64 Architektur zu verdanken, dass X11 bei mir nicht funktioniert. Ich habe heute die x86 Version von Gentoo installiert und es hat einwandfrei mit dem ATI Treiber von Xorg funktioniert. Ich werde es bei Zeit auch noch mit dem ATI binary Treiber versuchen. Die Versionen stimmen mit denen der vorigen Installation überein.

Naja ich bin erst mal froh, dass es jetzt bei mir funktioniert. Ich werde wohl noch einmal die amd64 CD rauskramen und es Gentoo parallel als 64Bit Version istallieren und dann einen Bugreport schreiben. Allerdings könnte es bei der Reproduzierbarkeit auf Entwicklerseite Probleme geben  :Wink: .

----------

